# 9070 sprint shifters, can I run two?



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

G'day all, I have sprint shifters and love them they are mounted just below hoods as is the traditional placement. BUT can I run an additional set as climbing shifters up near the stem. Reason? I was looking at cycling news and puito's bike he had them mounted on tops, much much cleaner look to the pods that shimano sells, I know I could hack the system and make my own, but......


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Assume you are talking the newer e tube di2. These have a unique plug and there is only one available at the shifter. But these are the only ones for di2 that dont have a chip on them which means you could splice another set into the same cables. I haven't heard of anyone doing it yet but I think it's theoretically possible.


----------

